# What is confidence?



## pwmather (Jan 22, 2007)

What is confidence????

A hypothetical situation where 20 CEOs board an airplane and are told
that the flight that they are about to take is the first-ever to feature
pilotless technology: It is an uncrewed aircraft. Each one of the CEOs is
then told, privately, that their company's software is running the
aircraft's automatic pilot system. Nineteen of the CEOs promptly leave the
aircraft, each offering a different type of excuse.

One CEO alone remains on board the jet, seeming very calm indeed. Asked why
he is so confident in this first uncrewed flight, he replies : "If it is
the same software that runs my company's IT systems, this plane won't even
take off." !!!!

That is called Confidence!!!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

:lol:


----------

